# Lap Tiemr 2000 - Help!!!



## jagonza (Mar 8, 2008)

I downloaded LapTimer 2000, it works great with my WinXP, but I want to run it with on older Win98 machine. It loads up fine but I can't get the timers to start even when I try to run it off the keyboard. Has anyone else seen this problem and have a fix ?


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

What connection do you use?


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Assuming you are using a parallel port connection, you should check the properties of your parallel port on your computer, and make sure you have selected same address in the software.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Lap 2000*

HERE WE GO AGAIN! :drunk:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Jag,do yourself a favor if you havent already and check the track building forum on LT 2000.

There is about anything you would ever need to know on the subject in that thread.

Worked for me!!!!

Mike


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

You can always email Greg for some help. I know I had to and he was quick to reply.

Check out this page here as it also has an email support link.

http://www.gregorybraun.com/LapTimer.html


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> You can always email Greg for some help. I know I had to and he was quick to reply.
> 
> Check out this page here as it also has an email support link.
> 
> http://www.gregorybraun.com/LapTimer.html


Dont waste your time with Greg-he was NO help at all with me.His recomendation was to check my connections!!!


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

In defense of Greg, it usually is the connections or the settings on someone's computer. If not that, its someone that didn't follow his directions and thought they would try something new. Take some time to work the bugs out yourself and you'll have a great timer.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

jagonza just for kicks I'd try totally removing the software, including all registry entries, then installing LT2000 v 6.0, Greg keeps that on site for Win95 users, but depending on your version of 98 and whatever else may have _ever_ been installed on the PC's current Windows setup, it may or may not help.

Franko makes a good point concerning the fact that PC and/or interface setup is usually the culprit. While there are other more robust race management programs (which I don't believe Greg claims LT2K to be), Greg's program is as stable as any other.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

RiderZ said:


> Dont waste your time with Greg-he was NO help at all with me.His recomendation was to check my connections!!!



+1

He never answered an email of mine or his phone. Lost my business, that's for sure.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

AcesFull said:


> +1
> 
> He never answered an email of mine or his phone. Lost my business, that's for sure.


Tho it was worthless I did get a response.

When you get right down to it,ya get what ya paid for.That being said,I took it all as a learning experience,and I couldnt thank the guy enough if I was ever to run into him again for hooking my track up with some great lap counter software....for free!!!!!


Mike


----------



## jagonza (Mar 8, 2008)

I can't even get it to work of the keyboard, so i am not even worried about the parallel/ joystick. etc connections. tried deleting and reinstalling the older version but no good


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

AcesFull said:


> +1
> 
> He never answered an email of mine or his phone. Lost my business, that's for sure.


He's the one that advised me to visit this site, for all you guys and your advice  I called him out of the blue on his cell at 2pm one afternoon and he spent 20 mins explaining LL, Tyco, Tomy, cars, controllers, etc.

Heck, I felt bad buying the Super Int'l off Ebay but $60 difference is still $60. 

Just the other side of the coin is all, he was helpful to me but we'll all have different experiences with anyone.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

jstudrawa said:


> He's the one that advised me to visit this site, for all you guys and your advice  I called him out of the blue on his cell at 2pm one afternoon and he spent 20 mins explaining LL, Tyco, Tomy, cars, controllers, etc.
> 
> Heck, I felt bad buying the Super Int'l off Ebay but $60 difference is still $60.
> 
> Just the other side of the coin is all, he was helpful to me but we'll all have different experiences with anyone.


He was great when it came to answering my questions about purchasing items and had no problems recommending things for me to buy from his site. He just wouldn't respond to me when I was having issues with his stuff. Oh well, I've moved on, but I believe in an industry(if you can call it that) such as slot cars, word od mouth in gaining business is big. He's lost my recommendation, that's all.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

AcesFull said:


> He was great when it came to answering my questions about purchasing items and had no problems recommending things for me to buy from his site. He just wouldn't respond to me when I was having issues with his stuff. Oh well, I've moved on, but I believe in an industry(if you can call it that) such as slot cars, word od mouth in gaining business is big. He's lost my recommendation, that's all.


Didn't mean to refute you, just offering my experience. After the sale support is even more important than prior, and I will take your experience under advisement if I near purchasing from him. Always good to know how vendors are .


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

jstudrawa said:


> Didn't mean to refute you, just offering my experience. After the sale support is even more important than prior, and I will take your experience under advisement if I near purchasing from him. Always good to know how vendors are .


I didn't think you were refuting me, I was also just sharing my experience, which wasn't all that great. Customer service is HUGE in my opinion. I would be willing to spend more money on an item knowing I would get good service.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*



AcesFull said:


> I didn't think you were refuting me, I was also just sharing my experience, which wasn't all that great. Customer service is HUGE in my opinion. I would be willing to spend more money on an item knowing I would get good service.


I'll second that!!!


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll third that. Braun has done more for HO racers than anyone one else, usually for free. Not many folks would do what he does for little to nothing in return. Welfare types want something for nothing.


----------

